

New li-ion battery retains 85% of capacity after 10,000/cycles - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/german-researchers-create-lithium-ion-battery-retains-85-its-capacity-after-10000-charges.html

======
instaheat
I love technology more and more every day. First the kid that invented the 20
second cell phone charger, now this. I look forward to the (hopefully)
commercialization of this and I now have yet another reason to take the plunge
and get myself a Tesla Model S.

Exciting times we're living in.

